# Back Saver - Homemade firewood processor.



## sparke (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 2 herniated discs which makes cutting and splitting firewood a very difficult chore.  Since I am not ready to give up burning wood I decided to give this machine a try.   It winches the log up onto the machine and makes the firewood processing chore so much easier.  This machine does not have a saw.  What happens is you winch the log to a position directly over the splitter. At this point it is a bit higher then waist level.   The cut log drops directly onto the wood splitter which has a 2 or 4 way splitting head. The winch and splitter controls are located in a way so you can cut and split without having to set the saw down.  The machine has a few bugs that I am working out but over all it is a real back and time saver!!  

http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p83/sparkie68/Processor/


The machine has hydraulic arms that help guide the log onto the ramp if needed.  I will try and post some better pictures next time I use the machine...


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 27, 2010)

One has to ponder the cost of such a machine without the saw. I have a saw, but me thinks I don't have the money to buy such a contraption......

Shipper


----------



## whotheguy (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Sparke, I think all of us would like to see a video of it in motion if you could do it.


----------



## lowroadacres (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.embmfg.com/Forestry/Woodprocessor/

Your processor reminded me of this one that I saw at a farm show last winter.

I would be curious as to how you get the logs to where you have the processor set up?

The felling and skidding will still be a fair amount of work.  

If one were to purchase in log length I could see this machine really being a big help.


----------



## sparke (Jul 28, 2010)

I usually buy 10 cord truck loads so the processor fits my needs perfectly.  I had never seen the Wallenstein before.  It is a very similar product with the exception that the Wallenstein is more advanced in design.  Do you have any idea what they sell for?   I have a dvd from the inventor of my processor,  I am trying to figure out how to post it...


----------



## lowroadacres (Jul 29, 2010)

I emailed our local dealer and found that there are two models.  One is 8995 fob to our community and the other is 9995 fob.  

To be blunt.  I think that this is waaaaay too much money.

At 200 per cord to purchase wood cut and split in our area you can purchase 45 cords, not turn a saw, burn a drop of fuel or sweat longer than it takes to stack the wood.

You also would not have to maintain the processor, the saw, etc etc.

If one is serious about doing firewood as a business from truck loads of log length wood then there are machines out there that include a saw component that would be a better value in my mind.

Keep in mind that I am only forty and have a relatively solid back..... so far  and that I am of the belief that one's wood heat savings can be eaten up pretty quickly with the more gadgets one purchases.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just more things that can go wrong sparke.


----------



## barkeatr (Apr 17, 2011)

sparke said:
			
		

> I have 2 herniated discs which makes cutting and splitting firewood a very difficult chore.  Since I am not ready to give up burning wood I decided to give this machine a try.   It winches the log up onto the machine and makes the firewood processing chore so much easier.  This machine does not have a saw.  What happens is you winch the log to a position directly over the splitter. At this point it is a bit higher then waist level.   The cut log drops directly onto the wood splitter which has a 2 or 4 way splitting head. The winch and splitter controls are located in a way so you can cut and split without having to set the saw down.  The machine has a few bugs that I am working out but over all it is a real back and time saver!!
> 
> http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p83/sparkie68/Processor/
> 
> ...



Hi Sparke, hey, dont answer this if your not comfortable but how much was that twitch and split ?  its a pretty well designed machine but at the same time looks afforable. 

barkeatr


----------



## sparke (Apr 18, 2011)

I paid 4K for it.  It was a year old when I bought it.  I think the guys who makes them gets around 6K for them new.  I have his info, if you want it let me know...


----------



## barkeatr (Apr 18, 2011)

I sure would like that contact info sparke, thanks!


----------



## sparke (Apr 18, 2011)

I gave away the last brochure I had,  I will try to contact that person and get you a #.


----------



## Como (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLe-FAu9gzI

Video and contact details.


----------



## sparke (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, that is the same guy.  Last time I talked to him he said he hadn't figured out Youtube yet.  I guess he finally did : )  BTW, he is very easy to deal with and he backs up what he sells.  I was the second owner my machine and he took good care of me on a few minor issues...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 18, 2011)

sparke said:
			
		

> I have 2 herniated discs which makes cutting and splitting firewood a very difficult chore.  Since I am not ready to give up burning wood I decided to give this machine a try.   It winches the log up onto the machine and makes the firewood processing chore so much easier.  This machine does not have a saw.  What happens is you winch the log to a position directly over the splitter. At this point it is a bit higher then waist level.   The cut log drops directly onto the wood splitter which has a 2 or 4 way splitting head. The winch and splitter controls are located in a way so you can cut and split without having to set the saw down.  The machine has a few bugs that I am working out but over all it is a real back and time saver!!
> 
> http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p83/sparkie68/Processor/
> 
> ...



Although there are a few flaws, there is perhaps some improvements to be made that would help. Overall, it seems slow but when you take into consideration the fewer times one has to handle the wood it has some big pluses in its favor. 

btw sparke, I have 6 herniated discs in back and neck. That is one of the reasons I am so slow. But we still get it done. It is also one of the reasons I sit while splitting. That standing in one spot doing the sawing is really tough on me. If I can keep moving while on my feet it isn't so bad but standing in one spot is short lived for me. 

All in all, I hope this machine works out well for you.


----------



## Como (Apr 18, 2011)

It may be widely know to others, but I came across the Chomper the other day, similar in concept but with a built in shearing blade.


----------



## sparke (Apr 18, 2011)

btw sparke, I have 6 herniated discs in back and neck.[/quote]



Wow 6 discs that sucks.  I feel that 2 herniated discs have really interrupted my life.  I can no longer do my occupation (Master Electrician) and like you said work gets done bit it goes very slowly.  I can't imagine having 6 bad discs.  I do the Physical Therapy (stretching stomach exercises), ice, and walk,  but they just wont heal.  Have you had any luck with anything that works to relieve the pain?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 18, 2011)

Sadly, the only thing I have ever found to relived the pain is medication. However, I have found that massage has helped the neck problem a lot. Sort of a last resort I went to a lady who opened a business in town and I went mainly to see if she could help on the daily headaches I have. When I went, I could not remember the last day that I had not had a headache and many times they are so bad (migraine) that I was totally out of everything. Shut out the light, stop all noise, etc. I'd like to say I got immediate relief but I did not. However, after several times, one day I went all day without one! Amazing. Later, I went 2 days without one! I still have them but most of the time they are not as severe. 

As for the back, there just is not much. Of course a fellow could simply do nothing all the time and it would not be so bad, at least for a while but that would not be life at all. 

On the medication, I do not like taking it and make sure I do not take too much as I just do not want to get hooked. However, when the pain is so bad it really decreases your quality of life, you must do something and if taking a little pill will help on that, I'll take the pill. Sometimes the alternative is not so good. I'll even admit right here that at one time they locked me in a looney bin. I had no idea what was happening to me but it was not good. I asked the doctor there what on earth was wrong with me. He said to give him 2 days and he would then tell me. Two days later he said it was really quite simple. I had been in too much pain for too long and if I did not take medication for it, I could count on being in the looney bin for a long, long time. Talk about a wake-up call! But it was not only for my benefit, but also for the medical doctor's benefit. In fact, the third day I was in there my medical doctor came to see me and they sent someone to my room to tell me. I was supposed to go meet him and I was in the furthest room from where he was (they had a special room for that right there in that department). I could not make it to see the doc. He finally came to see me. That day, he fully admitted he had no idea I was as bad as I was even though I had told him. Needless to say, they made some massive changes in medicine and yes, to this day I take the medicine. I don't like it, but it keeps life worth living. So, when I hurt too much, I pop a pill. As you've probably noticed, I do not stop working but I surely work a lot less and things take me a long, long time to complete. I just learned how to live with it and so have the doctors. 

So, I do a lot of things and some things I probably should not do but that is my choice. I do what I have to do to be able to live my life in a reasonable way. Many folks wonder and many laugh at me with the posting I do about splitting wood vertically rather than horizontally. If you read the above, you should understand. For me, it is the only way I can do it!


----------

